# Who got lucky?



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

My son was also unsuccessful. He now has 2 points.

Dan


----------



## swamphunter (Jul 9, 2003)

I drew a tag for the first hunt in Baraga County. If anyone knows of a guide in the area pleeease let me know. :help:


----------



## ullinson (May 15, 2003)

I didn't get a tag this year. 3pts for next year so I'll keep my fingers crossed. Good luck to those who drew their tags!

ullinson


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Ok i called the wildlife devision and got some information about red oak unit.....of the hunters with 5 points this year 100% drew tags there were only 9,,,,,of the hunthers with 4 points this year 100% drew tags there were only 492 ,,,,of the hunters with 3 points this year 66% drew there were 1900 of them and they only gave out 1700 tags for red oak and they intisapate the same numbers for next year so the way it looks is everyone with 4 points will draw next year........she also told me that chuckinduck on here who claimed he drew with no points going in to this years draw did not draw a tag with o or 1 point ,....she said no one i repeat no one with 0,1,or 2 points drew this year in red oak.....i hope this clears things up,, thanks Carl


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Great job Elk...

This is the same type of information that the DNR gave us last year when we called about it. I can't understand why they don't make that information public via the website or something. I would think that would save time and confusion over people calling in to get the info. So, looks like we will probably only have about a 50/50 chance of getting a tag next year with 3 points. :sad:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Adam Waszak said:


> I think this shows how we need to update the preference point system NOW! I have 4 points and I thought that would basically guarantee me a hunt next year then i find out that all I do is have my name in the drawing 4 times instead of 1,2, or 3. Not good the tags should draw for those who have more points first then to those with fewer etc. JMO!



It depends were you put in for a tag. Keep going for the northern lower or the u.p. from marquette east and you'll never get one becuase you are competing with 1,000's of other downstaters


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I drew in 2002 and was successful. I have put in each year since (2003 & 2004) I now have 2 points, question - when I put in next year will the drawing treat me as 3 points or 2? In other words, do you get the current year point for the current draw?
I ask because the postcard they sent me says my total for the 2005 drawing is 2. I thought when I apply next year I would be at 3 for the drawing.Perhaps you don't get the next point until after the draw?


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

duckman#1 said:


> I drew in 2002 and was successful. I have put in each year since (2003 & 2004) I now have 2 points, question - when I put in next year will the drawing treat me as 3 points or 2? In other words, do you get the current year point for the current draw?
> I ask because the postcard they sent me says my total for the 2005 drawing is 2. I thought when I apply next year I would be at 3 for the drawing.Perhaps you don't get the next point until after the draw?


You will get three next year if you are not drawn. You will have two point upto the point that they are done drawing, and if you have not been drawn they then issue you another point.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

ok, so since i was drawn in 2002 then actually for the 2003 drawing I had 0 going into the drawing.
I just wanted to make sure.
Thanx


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Just got word from 3 other buddies. Three for bergland second hunt 3 for 3.
Four of us for 3rd hunt 4 for 4. We all had 1 point going in.


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

applied for red oak.......resulting in 1 pref point gained for a total of 1.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

kielman said:


> applied for red oak.......resulting in 1 pref point gained for a total of 1.


same here


----------



## alwayslearning (Jun 16, 2004)

first ever bear permit. drew red oak. looking for guide, anybody know somebody that can help?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Jul 5, 2004)

3 points, drew for Baraga. Going with Dale Gray of Gonzo bear camp 1st hunt.


----------

